# Xp3 Canister filter problem



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

First of all this filter is probably 8 years old maybe even 9 so perhaps it's just coming to the end of its lifespan. I use it on a 120 gallon tank with 2 turtles. The flow rate out of it is terrible. It does not appear to fill up completely. I have tried repriming, burping it and all the other fun stuff a general xp3 filter running slow google search gets you.

The impeller still seems alright and the motor seems fine. The Orings are gross and barely effective if at all. Do you think replacing them would solve the problems? If it's likely then I'll give it a go, if not I'll just get another filter. I don't really bother spending any money on my turtles other then food and a new uv bulb every year so I don't really want to spend $150+ on a new canister but compared to a reef tank that's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Check the hoses, they get clogged over time. I have to clean mine every few months. Another person a few months ago had a filter that was barely moving water and it was all caused by clogged hoses.

If it is the o rings, I would replace them, I assume they are cheap. Best price for a new xp3 is 150 that I have seen.

My money is on the hoses.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

I had the same problem. I tried priming the unit properly but the water would not fill the whole canister up.

Then i found this online:





good luck


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 w/pyrrolin. Usually with turtle set-ups, the hoses and fittings get quite gummed up with biofilm...like an artery with plaque build-up.

One of these makes cleaning easier.

If it was an o-ring issue, you would have noticed either flooding or it burping out air with regularity if not keeping primed.

HTH


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. I actually did manage to get it filled up like in the video but it's still flowing very slow. I will give the hoses a good cleaning or maybe even replace them and see if that helps. Now that I think about it I probably do have some hose I could uee as a replacement...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just clean the old ones up


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Waiting for an update on what the problem actually is, we have had a few theories but I am curious to know what one is correct.

Once we know the answer, it will better help us help others in the future.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I cleaned the hoses and even trimmed them so they run more efficient after being untouched for 9 years. After a bit of priming problems I got it primed and filled all the way to the top it's running maybe 5% better. Maybe. 

There is air coming out of the return which I believe is reducing flow. Does this mean new o rings? Where can I order them from. Maybe it's just time to replace the unit?


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

corpusse said:


> I cleaned the hoses and even trimmed them so they run more efficient after being untouched for 9 years. After a bit of priming problems I got it primed and filled all the way to the top it's running maybe 5% better. Maybe.
> 
> There is air coming out of the return which I believe is reducing flow. Does this mean new o rings? Where can I order them from. Maybe it's just time to replace the unit?


Mail order pet supplies (MOPS) can get them or have them in stock


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

All the o rings but the large one that fits the motor compartment can be bought at Canadian tire. Since yours isn't leaking the large one doesn't need to be replaced.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I assume you have cleaned the sponge media? I have had the flow almost stop a couple times when I have been neglectful of maintenance before.

if the motor is good, I would just replace the cheap parts instead of buying a whole new unit, the cheapest xp3 I have seen is MOPS at about $150


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My clients have an XP2 and XP3 since they first came out and are still running like new. 

Check the rubber plug/stopper on the motor block. It's located on the "wet side" on the ridge in line with the return line. That shrinks over time and will pop out reducing output flow. Hopefully it's still there and a few wraps with teflon tape to "fatten" it up so it doesn't pop out.

HTH


----------

